# Jetzt bin ich auch mal dran



## Knuff (11 Okt. 2011)

Hi Jungs (und Mädels),

Bin ja jetzt ein paar Tage aktiv hier, aber jetzt möchte ich mich auch mal vorstellen. Ich komme aus der Mannheimer Gegend und war bisher nur in englisch-sprachigen Foren unterwegs. Da dort deutsche Promis aber Mangelware sind, hat es mich auch hierher verschlagen. Auch die völlig bescheuerten Bedingungen von _celeb.to_ um dort ein vollwertiges Mitglied zu werden waren für mich ein Grund, mich hier niederzulassen.
Ich versuche auch regelmäßig interessante Posts aus anderen Foren hier miteinzubringen, damit wir alle was davon haben - selbst wenn ich mit dem jeweiligen Promi vielleicht nicht ganz so viel anfangen kann. Es geht ums Nehmen UND Geben - nur so können solche Foren bestehen.

Also, auf viele schöne weitere Posts!n8t


----------



## General (11 Okt. 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen Knuff und viel Spaß auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (12 Okt. 2011)

du hast die richtige einstellung!

herzlich willkommen bei uns und viel spaß beim suchen, finden und stöbern.


----------

